

Why I Still Use an iPhone 4 - aadilrazvi
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/80246bac4aa4

======
dankoss
While the 5S is a pretty awesome phone, I have to agree with the author that
it doesn't enable us to do anything fundamentally different than the 4. The
major generational innovations:

3G - 3G data 4 - Retina display, FF camera 5 - LTE, screen size

All of those things are nice, but they simply make use of the phone faster, at
a higher resolution with slightly more screen area. So I can check Facebook
faster on a nicer screen.

I'd like to see some fundamental improvement in user interaction, something
that enables us to do things we couldn't before. Google glass is pointing in
that direction, but it's still along the same vein of more immediate, always
on computing power. I don't think we've fully tapped the innovations that
these devices can allow.

For example, I think the idea of the universal Ubuntu phone would
fundamentally change the way people saw their phones, because it would allow
their phone to become their ONLY personal computer by simply plugging into
additional human interface devices (larger screens, keyboards).

~~~
aadilrazvi
+1 for Ubuntu phone: THIS would be a fundamental game changer, and I can't
wait to try it out.

I would have loved to expounded upon my thoughts on what the future looks like
but I'm budgeting a certain amount of time every morning to blog and ready or
not I'm hitting the publish button!

------
melling
tl;dr "It does everything that I want it to do."

I'm almost 50. I've been hearing this one since the Commodore 64 days.

~~~
drzaiusapelord
Except in the 1980s the leap between a Apple II to a C64 to a 386 PC were
tremendous.

Nowadays, the leaps are tiny and marketing based. Or artificially inflated
"Oh, no Siri for you!" Incremental change really is worth criticizing and
people just don't like to upgrade just because marketers tell them to do so.

The 4S is barely 2 years old. Early adopters are only getting off contract now
and might be waiting to see if the newer WP or Android phones scratch their
itch. No need to make an urgent move to the 5 series iphone. Heck, if it was
me I'd wait out for the next iphone in the hope that the incremental leap is
larger. Why not keep this phone running 2.5 or even 3 years? "Good enough" is
a relative term. Its good enough because the alternative just isn't compelling
yet.

~~~
melling
The blogger has an iPhone 4. We are making quick improvements in mobile CPU
technology. It's actually surprising and impressive:

[http://www.imore.com/sites/imore.com/files/styles/large/publ...](http://www.imore.com/sites/imore.com/files/styles/large/public/field/image/2013/09/iphone_5s_a7_cpu_40x_slide.jpg?itok=JNitS-
an)

I've had the iPhone 1, 3Gs, and 5. Three years probably is a good amount time
to wait between purchases to see a big improvement. The only problem is that
since the phones are subsidized and we're paying for them in our data plans,
AT&T is making more profit off of you after 2 years.

------
caruana
I think the Lumia 1020 has introduced some pretty awesome features. In fact I
think Nokia is the only company (soon to be Microsoft) that is innovating in
the mobile space. *I have an iPhone 5 and probably won't switch ... MS needs
non-ported apps.

~~~
aadilrazvi
yeah the new Lumia is pretty interesting, as is the new Windows platform. I
would be willing to consider the switch once there is truly seamless
integration with Windows 8.1, as well as when the app store finally has
quality apps.

